# Knife making



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there anyone in here that makes custom knives? Looking to get into it, and was just wanting to check out someone's set up and process. Not looking to make a career out of it or steal business. Just wanting a little guidance.


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Contact Metzger on here or his site, or look up Metzger knifeworks


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Go to the knife section at Cabelas in League City and talk to Malcom. He is a custom knife maker and makes some fine blades. Ask him about it. He's a great guy and very knowledgeable


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

https://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Knife I'm close to finishing. Scales are sweet gumballs I cast in different translucent resins. Just some random phone pics to get an idea

You don't need a room with $10,000+ dollar tools (but it is nice LOL)

Check out Walter Sorrells on youtube. Plus a lot of others


----------

